# NEed help with a MOd...



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

So I was at pick-a-part the other day and found a 240sx with the heads-up display option - So I took out the heads-up projector and wiring harness and now I want to put it into my minitruck. So I'm wondering, does anyone know if the unit is run off the 240sx ECU or is it self-contained needing only a VSS feed? And is there anywhere online I can access a wiring diagram for this component? I know I'm an oddball lol but I think this will be a sweet modification if I can pull it off. Thanks in advance for any help.

Stickerz


----------

